# Latest Shrimp Fly Project



## Feed'Em Flies (Feb 15, 2013)

Tied on a size 8 Mustad signature fly hook.


----------



## Feed'Em Flies (Feb 15, 2013)

With white background.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

That is a very realistic fly pattern. What is the the brown material tied within the epoxy that mimics the brain? Sell that pattern to umpqua.


----------



## Feed'Em Flies (Feb 15, 2013)

Truthfully I wouldn't know how to sell this pattern to Umqua. For the brain matter I used a small piece of burned monofilament touched up with a prizma marker. I've been set on tying the most realistic shrimp I possibly can, and this is where I'm at so far.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice...


----------



## Feed'Em Flies (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Dude! That is an awesome shrimp fly. Congratulations!!!

I'm sure I'm not the only one who would be interested in the recipe...


----------



## Feed'Em Flies (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Laguna! In all honesty it's not very difficult to tie. Just a bit more meticulous to tie, and time consuming since I don't have Clear Cure epoxy. Ill see what I can do about posting up a photo recipe.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice, interested in selling a few?


----------



## Feed'Em Flies (Feb 15, 2013)

Sure. I mean this is the prototype. But I'm sure I can whip up some more.


----------

